# I'Ve Been On A Zodiac Spacetronic Run The Last Couple Of Days!



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

*The first one for a Buck and a quarter usd  Not sure what I'm going to get but it's kind of like a box of chocolates.*

First Spacetronic on it's way from Austria:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170440561620&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

The second a bit more interesting. As near as I can tell it is a saleman's sample Zodiac Spacetronic with clear back. I've been looking for one of these since seeing a fellow member's posted here.

*Very unusual dial as well. $42 usd coming from Oklahoma US:*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300395107615&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I'm not sure but I may need Silverhawk's magic on these...

What do you experts think?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I first met Dave (martinus_scriblerus) via a Spacetronic I think....that was a few years ago.

I love the display back one and I've been on the lookout for a stainless steel version for as long as I can remember.

Nice catch!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> I first met Dave (martinus_scriblerus) via a Spacetronic I think....that was a few years ago.
> 
> *I love the display back one and I've been on the lookout for a stainless steel version for as long as I can remember.*
> 
> Nice catch!


You can just buy mine! That'll save you a LOT of looking.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

That printed display back has got to be one of the rarest crystals out there....

Looks like I can stop looking soon...


----------



## accutron2182 (Mar 22, 2009)

That is one hell of a display back, more impressive than your usual automatic movement! I guess familiarity breeds contempt....


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

> That printed display back has got to be one of the rarest crystals out there....


I was afraid of that. I was hoping you'd have a couple in stock since this one is probably coming your way for servicing


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Both of the Spacetronics have arrived and are on their way back overseas to Silverhawk for a visit to the Spa 

The woodgrained dial, clear caseback Spacetronic will be spectacular once Silverhawk gets done with it :artist:


----------

